
Ggplot2 docs remade in D3.js - michaelsbradley
http://moderndata.plot.ly/ggplot2-docs-completely-remade-in-d3-js/
======
th0ma5
Plot.ly by default will tie in their social services and copy all of your data
to other people's computers.

I raised this issue with the project maintainers and they stated that the wish
of the parent company is for this to remain the default.

So, just a warning to enterprise developers, you have to fiddle with this to
turn that off, but without a clear policy statement or a reasonable fork of
the project that addresses the privacy and security issues, I've been
advocating against use of Plot.ly.

~~~
nicklovescode
I'm using plotly. Do you have specific technical info here on how to turn it
off and how it's sent to them? Do you have your contact with the project
maintainers.

~~~
kbaker
Probably this:
[https://github.com/plotly/plotly.js/issues/316](https://github.com/plotly/plotly.js/issues/316)

see the sendDataToCloud function here:
[https://github.com/plotly/plotly.js/blob/f1701614e46d3bdf4fc...](https://github.com/plotly/plotly.js/blob/f1701614e46d3bdf4fc7a2bfb16dc52d0092f4fe/src/plots/plots.js#L405)

There are instructions in the issue link on how to turn this behavior off.

~~~
th0ma5
Yes, this is the issue. I noticed just now they have since tagged this for
discussion and also a possible change in version 2.0.

------
minimaxir
I was recently looking into ggiraph
([https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/ggiraph/vignettes/gg...](https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/ggiraph/vignettes/ggiraph.html))
for converting ggplot2 to d3 since it keeps most of the same syntax as normal
ggplot2 charts.

However, looking at the output of these plot.ly charts may make me reconsider
since they have good performance and the conversions appear extremely accurate
(and the software is open-source). Well played.

Unfortunately, the charts hit the same issue as every other JS library in that
they are nigh unusable on mobile devices for nontrivial visualizations. Which
is beginning to get annoying.

~~~
jerryhuang100
totally agree. JS heavy lib just make the whole UX suffers, even it does look
nice. maybe there's some html5 solution?

------
cloudjacker
My problem with D3 is that I can never just sit down and say:

"This is what I'm going to make, its going to be the coolest visualization in
the world, NY Times is going to hire me"

It is really the most counterintuitive library I've ever had to deal with. How
about you?

~~~
kkennis
My D3 strategy -

Find the type of visualization I want to make on
[http://bl.ocks.org/](http://bl.ocks.org/). Start with that code, understand
the steps taken to build it, then tweak each step / the data source until I
have what I want. Works fairly well and helps you learn the library, without
having to roll everything from scratch.

------
rambos
Plot.ly is becoming a serious contender in the charting-libraries space. Their
OS libraries are fantastic.

[https://github.com/plotly/plotly.js/](https://github.com/plotly/plotly.js/)

